# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next >  Infusion question

## Spacehamster

Is there an infusion for thrown weapons for artificer and if so what does it do? Afb atm. :)

----------


## Leon

Returning weapon. Makes it a +1 weapon and returns to the throwers hand immediately after its used to make a ranged attack.

----------


## Spacehamster

> Returning weapon. makes it a +1 weapon and returns to the throwers hand immediately after its used to make a ranged attack


Nice so works with extra attack then I suppose? :)

----------


## Leon

> Nice so works with extra attack then I suppose? :)


Absolutely, I did it to our Barbarians spear as soon as I picked it up and he has been throwing it a lot and even more since level 5.

----------


## Spacehamster

> Absolutely, I did it to our Barbarians spear as soon as I picked it up and he has been throwing it a lot and even more since level 5.


Nice will swap to that one once my 5 battlesmith 2 fighter(going battle master 4) takes battlesmith 6, returning darts, quick toss maneuver, archery style and sharpshooter sounds fun. :D

----------


## diplomancer

> Nice will swap to that one once my 5 battlesmith 2 fighter(going battle master 4) takes battlesmith 6, returning darts, quick toss maneuver, archery style and sharpshooter sounds fun. :D


RAW, neither Archery fighting style nor the last bullet point of Sharpshooter work with thrown weapons (the first two points of Sharpshooter do work, however).

----------


## Spacehamster

> RAW, neither Archery fighting style nor the last bullet point of Sharpshooter work with thrown weapons (the first two points of Sharpshooter do work, however).


It works with dart, its specifically ranged not melee as javelin and handaxe. :)

----------


## diplomancer

> It works with dart, its specifically ranged not melee as javelin and handaxe. :)


Ah, good point. I believe it is the only thrown ranged weapon, so this should indeed work

----------


## Silpharon

> Ah, good point. I believe it is the only thrown ranged weapon, so this should indeed work


Indeed, a dart thrower with returning weapon, thrown weapon fighting style, archery fighting style, and sharpshooter makes for a great "gambit" like character. :)

It's effectively a +3 continuously usable dart with sharpshooter access. That's the equivalent of a +1 longbow with archery fighting style... except you have an extra hand for a shield!

Of course that takes a lot of multi-classing and/or feats... but may fit the theme with a horizon walker and battle master with quick toss.

----------

